# Drylock



## kevin1962 (4 Jun 2013)

Hi does anyone know of a UK alternative to drylock that is readily available in places like B&Q.
Also are our off the shelf expanding foams the same as Great stuff as used by our friends across the pond........thanks in advance


----------

